# zfs problem



## husaini (Feb 16, 2010)

i try follow this url http://lulf.geeknest.org/blog/freebsd/Setting_up_a_zfs-only_system/

but i get 
	
	



```
error : gpart boot/pmbr : no such file or directory
```

using dvd freebsd8.0


----------



## omero (Feb 16, 2010)

Follow this guide:

http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS

It's the official one.

You are interested in the GPT guide with single disk, so: 

http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/GPTZFSBoot


----------

